# cd-rw hangs whole system

## zaggo

Hi!

When i try to use my cd-rw (msi 48x10x48x) my whole system "give up". It doesn't depend on what i want to do. I can't burn cds nor read them with the device. It's strange for me because it already worked but now i didn't use it for some time and now nothing works. I have compiled a kernel with the ac-sources, enebaled all the scsi stuff and modified the grub.conf. I have found some things when i did some googleing but nothing solved my problem (i haven't cable select).

I hope that somebody could help me.

greets,

 Manuel

----------

## pjp

Can you think of anything that has changed between the time when it did work, to when it stopped working?

----------

## zaggo

I don't know exactly if i have compiled my new kernel before or after it stopped working. I updated to kernel 2.4.20-rc1-ac4 and i hope that this is not the problem. Have you heard about such problems before?

----------

## pjp

Haven't heard anything regarding the kernel.  Can you use the CD as root?

----------

## zaggo

When i try to mount the cd (as root) the cd-rw drive tries to read and after some (short) time the system hangs. The strange thing here is, that i am able to open the cd-tray but i can't to anything on the deskop (cannot switch to console or anything else).

----------

## pjp

I'm guessing there's something wrong in the kernel.  Can you test a vanilla kernel to see if the problem continues?

----------

## zaggo

I think i have to try. i will test it and post the results.

Thx for help.

cu

 Manuel

----------

## zaggo

Hi!

It works with the gentoo sources but now i've got the problem that i can't activate DMA for my hard drives and especially for my dvd. That was the reason why i changed to the ac-sources. Could somebody gives me a good advice? Is it "dangerous" to change to the developer sources?   :Rolling Eyes: 

One more question: Is it possible to compile more than one kernel and then switch over to another kernel with grub or sth else?

cu

 Manuel

----------

## akbarstatx

Could you post your kernel config.  I have the same cdrw,  I can read cd's but I can't burn a thing.  Are you able to burn cd's. I am using the gentoo sources, and have dma working on my hard drives.

----------

